# Monthly Computer Cube Competition - August 2018



## colegemuth (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello everybody!

New month means... Solving more computer cubes!

Here are the rules (Trimmed down a bit because of the lack of competitors...)
- Do all of the solves for each event consecutively (no practice solves in between). You must decide that you're doing official solves right before you start the first one. You can redo a solve if you get a computer-related problem.
- You may use any simulator you want (if it supports the puzzle of course).
- I have the right to ask for proof that you are capable of the times you claim.
- For each event, the top 5 people get 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 points in that order. However, a DNF result will never get any points.
- Macros??? - Sure why not. It might be cool to see how fast people can solve with them. *Just make sure to let me know in the comments*

Here are some useful simulators:
- qqwref's qcubev2
- qqwref's qminxv2
- csTimer's Virtual Cube found
- @imvelox Clock Simulator
- ksim by @Kirjava

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Single.
- *7x7x7*: Single.
- *Kilominx*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Master Kilominx*: Single.
- *Gigaminx*: Single.
- *Square-1*: Single.
- *Skewb*: Single.
- *Clock*: Average of 5.
- *3x3 BLD*: Single.

Does anyone know of a clock sim with the capability of higher order clocks??
I will add more puzzles as I find the simulators again. (If you have requests please tell me.)

I hope this competition will gain some traction once more!!!


----------



## colegemuth (Aug 3, 2018)

Before people freak out... I named the thread with July 2018 instead of August 2018... Oops


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2018)

colegemuth said:


> Before people freak out... I named the thread with July 2018 instead of August 2018... Oops


I corrected it to August.


----------



## colegemuth (Aug 3, 2018)

*3x3: *21.198 (33.684) 25.974 24.922 28.842 33.171 24.647 (16.905) 19.411 19.214 20.202 22.894 => 24.048
*2x2: *8.673 13.037 (2.904) 8.308 6.027 6.187 5.374 (30.687) 6.025 8.031 28.286 5.406 => 9.535
*4x4: *(1:18.331) (1:07.815) 1:10.384 1:10.405 1:14.277 => 1:11.689
*5x5: *2:05.974 2:17.942 (1:56.595) 2:03.536 (2:22.980) => 2:09.151
*6x6: *4:29.128
*7x7: *6:30.048
*Kilominx: *39.995 42.904 (1:18.899) 43.048 (37.667) => 41.982
*Megaminx:* 2:05.452 2:10.877 (2:22.105) (1:57.945) 2:14.528 => 2:10.28
*Clock: *(1:43.295) 36.334 41.955 (28.347) 48.243 =>42.174


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 3, 2018)

Can I use the ruwix clock sim?


----------



## colegemuth (Aug 3, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Can I use the ruwix clock sim?


Yes, the Ruwix clock will work just fine!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 3, 2018)

Clock: 1:21.966, 1:05.905, 1:16.432, 1:15.755, 1:25.216 = 1:18.051


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 3, 2018)

*2x2: *4.180 7.813 (2.331) 2.623 3.156 2.652 2.718 6.653 4.483 (9.451) 3.941 3.154 => 4.137
*3x3: *10.546 7.952 9.479 11.391 11.072 10.242 10.432 11.032 (7.624) 8.296 7.888 (11.440) => 9.833
*4x4: *1:05.425 (1:07.224) 55.617 1:00.760 (46.736) => 1:00.601

By the way, how about a BLD event ?


----------



## colegemuth (Aug 4, 2018)

> By the way, how about a BLD event ?



I'm up for the challenge!! Looking at the old threads they use to have it occasionally. I'll add it to the list! Since there aren't many of us competing I think I will add it (and maybe a few other events) as well.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 4, 2018)

shouldn't you make just one thread for every month?


----------



## colegemuth (Aug 4, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> shouldn't you make just one thread for every month?



Do you mean have a Computer Cube Competition Thread and then use this one thread only? Or make a new thread for every month?


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 4, 2018)

the first one


----------

